# PhD in Canada or Australia



## Ali Shaeb (May 18, 2013)

hello guys 


I have been awarded a PhD scholarship that is fully sponsored by my government. I am really confused where I shall apply. It is a Canada Vs Australia debate. I have never been to Canada or Australia. So I am really lost. 


I am telecommunication engineer, and I have done my master in UK, Leeds, but never been to Canada or Australia. So I am really lost ..A PhD will take at least 4 years, so I surly need to choose the right place for me, and tick the right choice  .....

I have conducted some research about this, but I am still confused. I need more sort of personal experience stories to help me decide.

How long does it usually take you to finish a PhD program in Canada? And can i find a research-based PhD program? I think, just like the UK, Australia universities offer three years research-based PhD programs, right?

It is much easier to have a post study work opportunity in Canada than Australia right? ; Although both countries have a point based immigration system.

When it comes to climate, Australia has a warmer weather than Canada (which would be great for me considering I am coming from a warm country). But the question is, is Canada weather really bad? Is it really hard to cope with it?

Would you please help me find out more details and to have a brief comparison between the two countries?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Canada has an immigration program specifically for Ph.D. students. If you qualify, you could have PR status before you finish your PH.D. program.

Many students want to stay after living here for several years (I imagine the same goes for Australia). In addition to the questions posed, figuring out visa options for a permanent stay now may be helpful in choosing a destination.


----------

